# I would like to watch and record DirecTV (HD) on my PC



## BusterAvis (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello, I have a new HP desktop PC, full 1080p resolution on my desktop and monitor, external TV tuner (USB) from HP, and the HR-44 Genie (HD DVR) from DirecTV.
How do I get all of these to work to be able to watch and record live DirecTV on my desktop PC? 
I don't just want to watch recorded stuff from my DVR (via Genie Go or something like that), but I also want to watch live programming as well on my desktop PC.
I will be getting a separate Genie mini receiver to hook up to my desktop computer (which I haven't received yet). 
But I want to know if I have all the equipment I need already, or if I'll need any additional equipment/accessories.

I have the HP USB TV Tuner, but I am thinking about possibly getting a separate Win-TV (or Hauppauge) capture card (will I need this or something similar to be able to record?).
I guess I need to set it up to get live (high-def) programming on my desktop computer before I even begin to worry about recording anything.
Right now, I'll have to wait to get the Genie mini first before I can attempt to do anything.

Any tips, or suggestions, or instructions I may need once I receive the Genie mini?

Thanks for any help or advice.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would check out Blackmagic video capture products http://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products#capture-and-playback-for-videographers & http://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/h264prorecorder

Hauppauge as you mentioned, is another option the Hauppauge 1512 HD PVR 2 (full comparison list here) should work fine. This device has no delay pass through so you can watch live while you PC is recording the content in real time. I believe another member here at the forums has one of these and could share more personal experience.

I would definitely recommend hooking up the Genie mini with Component cables rather then HDMI to whichever capture device you choose. To do this you will need to buy this adapter. LINK

You might also read through this recent thread for more suggestions: Best Way to Archive DirecTV DVR List?

Keep in mind, you should always confirm copyright ownership before capture or distribution of the content.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

How about connecting a Genie client (aka Mini) directly to your computer monitor, and using the Genie only for recordings. Much cleaner.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> How about connecting a Genie client (aka Mini) directly to your computer monitor, and using the Genie only for recordings. Much cleaner.


Yeah, I have dual monitors hooked up to my PC. The second monitor is actually a 1080p 24" Sony HDTV. I have an HDMI switch connected to it. I have a Genie mini, PS3 and my PC connected to the HDMI switch.

So, I can be doing my PC thing on my main monitor, while watching DirecTV on the second. I can also have both screens used for my PC when I'm not in the TV watching mood.


----------



## gvc (Sep 13, 2012)

you could use something like this:

http://www.belkin.com/us/G1V1000-Belkin/p/P-G1V1000/

I have this hooked up to my Directv receiver in a bedroom and the @tv software on my desktop computer allows for live tv watching and recording of such on the hard drive.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

I have the Hauppauge HD PVR2. You won't be able to use the HDMI passthrough unless the TV is also on, or some other device that keeps the HDMI input active. I ended up using component video, which works fine.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

sbl said:


> I have the Hauppauge HD PVR2. You won't be able to use the HDMI passthrough unless the TV is also on, or some other device that keeps the HDMI input active. I ended up using component video, which works fine.


 :up: .

I did a test drive on this item in April, and I was very impressed. For PC-based systems, I think this is the one to get. The only reason I did not get it is the EyeTV from El Gato is a better choice for the Mac platform. They are very similar, and I like how well they can create a portable version to use on an iPad, laptop, or iPhone. The HDPVR can also record HD on a common DVD-R blank, and that can be played back, in HD, on any Blu-Ray player. What each system essentially is, is a hardware MPEG-4 HD encoder/decoder.

Either system works well with a DirecTV receiver, but if you have a multi-channel DVR, it is really only good for dubbing off pre-recorded content, because the output of such a device does not always mirror the channel it is tuned to when live. It will work, but it is clunky. You can also use either system with a HD STB such as the one from Homeworx, which is about $35 on Amazon.

SInceeither system can use component HD, the "analog hole", you do not have to be concerned with DRM issues or "copy once" restrictions. The HDMI out may not be as permissive. But analog HD component is every bit as good as HDMI, other than you probably are restricted to DD 2.0 audio (which you can then use Pro Logic on to get a matrixed 7.1 experience). But that is rarely a concern for PC or portable usage anyway. EyeTV does not have an HDMI in/out.


----------



## BusterAvis (Jul 13, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> How about connecting a Genie client (aka Mini) directly to your computer monitor, and using the Genie only for recordings. Much cleaner.


Because I have an older flat screen PC monitor, that is not an LCD HDTV.
But my PC monitor is still a flat screen which has an HDMI input.
Wait, can the DirecTV Genie Mini still hook up with an HDMI input to my PC flat screen monitor, and it will pick up the DirecTV signal to watch DirecTV programming, including HD quality (since my monitor is an HD monitor)???

Will that work, since my PC monitor has HDMI?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes, any monitor or other type of display with a HDMI input will work fine with any Directv equipment, including the Mini.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

BusterAvis said:


> Will that work, since my PC monitor has HDMI?


Sure, but the question is, does your monitor has speakers? Otherwise you will have to 'rig" something up to get audio form the mini


----------



## BusterAvis (Jul 13, 2012)

It worked, but I have to manually control the volume by hitting these buttons directly on the PC monitor (the PC monitor did not come with a remote).
Sadly, the DirecTV Genie remote nor the older taller/thinner DirecTV universal remote works in terms of controlling the volume on that PC monitor.
I'm going to go with a dual-monitor approach here soon. One for the PC, and a new LCD HDTV (as opposed to a PC monitor) for the DirecTV monitor.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

BusterAvis said:


> (the PC monitor did not come with a remote).
> Sadly, the DirecTV Genie remote nor the older taller/thinner DirecTV universal remote works in terms of controlling the volume on that PC monitor.
> .


Perhaps because it lacks an IR sensor....


----------

